# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Smokin the Reefer

## Dreamers dont kill

Does smoking weed effect dream recall at all? 

from your experiences could you tell me whats been different week youve been smoking and weeks you havent?

Friends have told me it makes there dreams more creative but less vivid is this true?

----------


## themindsi

it doesn't have a negative effect for me.  what does have a negative effect is alcohol and barbituates.  You should take into account that it is different for everybody tho, so you should do your own little self experiment and write dilligently in your dream journal during it and see what kind of personal results you come up with.

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by Dreamers dont kill_
> *Does smoking weed effect dream recall at all?*



Yes.  When I smoked regularly, my dream recall was pretty much zero.  When I stopped, my recall came back almost immediately.

Like themindsi said, everyone is different.  But I know that a lot of people are affected in this way by smoking pot.

----------


## Dangeruss

bad for my recall, and bad for my motivation to dream

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

from when i started trying to recall till now ive made no progress whatso ever.. ive recalled a few dreams but thats it i dont recal lkthem regularly 

so i guess i should stay off the weed for a while and see how it goes maybe ill make progress and quit all together (been wanting to quit for the school year)

thanks for your help guys   ::D:

----------


## jay dawg

herb killed my recall. i quit and it came back pretty good. herb supresses REM but when your off it, you dream more. even while being off it my recall can suck sometimes untill i start again. it seems to go in cycles for me. when i recall a dream, if ive gone to bed high, my dreams are insane, vivid too.

----------


## Dangeruss

I picked up some b6 today, tomorrow ill post whether it helped my recall despite my being high.

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

ive been using b6 to try and help regardless of the weed... it doesent really it worked the first night i used it but the second did nothing and the third it did nothing as well 

i dont go to bed high ever... i smoke in the mourning before school or with my friends right after school and my recall is totaly zeeerrroooo

----------


## Dangeruss

if you smoke before school, try taking a nap right after school, or if you smoke after school, get a nap after you've come down. I find taking a nap goes a long way in straightening me out. Also, smoking good pot helps. I find that really healthy looking pot doesn't burn me out as much, so i sleep less and dream more.

----------


## kimpossible

just be advised the high dosages of pyridoxine (B6)  do show toxicity. 100mg/day is considered toxic (although that is really pushing it) as-in 'call poison control NOW toxic'.

recommended dosage (mg) is:

Females, 19-50 years 

 1.3

  Males, 19-50 years

 1.3

 Females, >50 years 

 1.5

 Males, >50 years

 1.7

 Pregnancy

 1.9

 Lactation

 2.0


REF: Food and Nutrition Board, Institute of Medicine/National Academy of Sciences-National Research Council. 1998. Dietary Reference Intake: Folate, Other B Vitamins, and Choline. Washington, D.C., National Academy Press.


NOTE: I'm not a medical doctor.  But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express once.  And I did save a bunch of money on my car insurance.

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

that cant be true.... ive taken way more then 100mg and if a 100mg is toxic why is each pill 100mg?! that cant be right

----------


## kimpossible

[shrug]  As I said - I'm not a doctor.  I just go by what the authorities who are have to say about it.  The complete table:

Recommended nutrient intakes for vitamin B6

Group

 Recommended nutrient intake mg/day


Infants and children






 0-6 months

 0.1




 7-12 months

 0.3




 1-3 years

 0.5




 4-6 years

 0.6




 7-9 years 

 1.0


Adolescents, 10-18 years 

 1.2 1.3




 Females






 Males




Adults 






 Females, 19-50 years 

 1.3




 Males, 19-50 years

 1.3




 Females, >50 years 

 1.5




 Males, >50 years

 1.7


Pregnancy

 1.9


Lactation

 2.0

----------


## TygrHawk

kimpossible was just giving the "recommended" dosage -- the amount that you should have each day to remain healthy.  That has nothing to do with the maximum amount that you can take before suffering any ill effects.

----------


## kimpossible

actually, I gave the 100mg max dosage as suggested by the F&NB as well, the level where toxicity risks become too high.

I went after additional sources which concurred.  So I posted it.  I try to check my work...  :wink2:

----------


## Dangeruss

Since this thread is about reefer, I think a few of us do worse things to our bodies than having a little extra B6

----------


## tyrantt23

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *Since this thread is about reefer, I think a few of us do worse things to our bodies than having a little extra B6*



Agreed... like me smoking the reefer every now and then, or Leo chugging the coffee. heh.

----------


## firefly

I almost always have some weird and vivid dreams when I go to sleep high.  I think the problem is that you start remembering less when you smoke but the dreams are still there.

----------


## Leo Volont

I suppose if one were to keep score, there are more Dreamers who have quit or who are quitting then those who continue to get High on the supposition that it is doing them any good.

One of the amusing sub-texts from the Teaching of the famous Guru and purported Avatar Sri Ramakrishna was that the World was something of a battlefield where the Alcholics contended with the Hashist Smokers for Power and Influence.  And this is how bad it is to smoke marajuana, that the Alcoholics seem to be able to function so much better.  

Yes, marajuana contains a euphoric agent -- it makes one artificially happy, even when there is nothing in particular to be happy about.  But it is hard to argue against Happiness.  But there are other less appealling effects -- disintegration of focus and degradation of memory.  many people claim a Spiritual Effect from getting high, claiming that Stoned people are less Egotistical.  This may be so, but only because the entire structure of the Persona falls under attack.  Stoned people have less Ego only because they have less of everything else also. 

I can hardly see how being happy, ... euphoric... , could make up for all that is so detrimental.  I'd rather be serious and competent.  Happiness, like sex, is way over-rated.  Look at all of the great accomplishments in Culture and Civilization and consider how few of them were pursued for the sake of silly grins.

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

well its still a miracle drug no matter what you say... but if it fucks with my dreams then i think ill lay off it for a while   ::D:

----------


## Dangeruss

Why get high? Because it makes everything great! What better way to waste a boring day in the suburbs?

----------


## kimpossible

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *Why get high? Because it makes everything great! What better way to waste a boring day in the suburbs?*



Maybe by applying yourself?  Accomplishing something worthwhile?  Furthering your education?  Creating something?

Putting a .45 in your mouth and seeing how many times you can pull the trigger on reflexive action?    ::roll::  

Just some thoughts, since you went to the trouble to ask and all. . .

----------


## Dangeruss

I do all those things while high, except for the .45 one. I haven't tried that yet.

----------


## kimpossible

You only think you do.  Or atleast you would think you did, if you could be bothered to even think about it.

Here's a cookie, good boy.

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *I do all those things while high, except for the .45 one. I haven't tried that yet.*



yeah and that stuff makes it EVEN MORE fun..

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Dreamers dont kill_
> *well its still a miracle drug no matter what you say... but if it fucks with my dreams then i think ill lay off it for a while *



Well, no, not really.  Marajuana is not a 'drug' at all -- not anything that was designed for effect -- but an accident of nature.  Its impact is mixed.  yes, it has euphoric properties, but it also stupifies and depresses the motor functions while releasing all retention of memory and attention.  

So, yes, it is quite perfect.... if you want to be a happy idiot.   Get a Poster of Jay Dog and look at it carefully before the next time you light up.

----------


## kimpossible

And we find common-ground again.

In all seriousness, you intrigue me, Leo.

If we ever find ourselves in the same part of the world, I'd like to buy you a beverage of your choosing...  I suspect we would have an amusing conversation.

----------


## Dangeruss

And should I not smoke and be like Leo? No thanks.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *And we find common-ground again.
> 
> In all seriousness, you intrigue me, Leo.
> 
> If we ever find ourselves in the same part of the world, I'd like to buy you a beverage of your choosing...  I suspect we would have an amusing conversation.*



Hmmmmm.  Your address says Folsom.

Folsom!?

Sure!  Let's meet up.  When do you get out?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *And should I not smoke and be like Leo? No thanks.*



Yeah, you're right.

Thinking makes my head hurt.

----------


## kimpossible

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> Hmmmmm.  Your address says Folsom.
> 
> Folsom!?
> 
> Sure!  Let's meet up.  When do you get out?*



ROFL!

The Intel campus in Folsom is larger than the prison. . .  Just an FYI.  Not that I would consider spending time at either of them to be much different. . .

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> So, yes, it is quite perfect.... if you want to be a happy idiot.   Get a Poster of Jay Dog and look at it carefully before the next time you light up.*



thats so fucked up , so were idiots cuz were having a better time then you? i think not.

----------


## Dangeruss

I don't need leo or kim to tell me I'm smart, I'm at the top of my class   ::shock:: 

Don't tell me what thinking feels like, I do a lot of it on my own time.

----------


## kimpossible

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *I don't need leo or kim to tell me I'm smart, I'm at the top of my class  .*



What that most likely says about A) your class and B) the educational system is a topic for a more indepth paper than I care to write.

----------


## Dangeruss

It should be apparent to all readers that rather than give up an old stereotype that weed turns you into a drug fiend who foams at the mouth, kim suggests that I am such a fiend, and that all teenagers in the country are even dumber.

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *It should be apparent to all readers that rather than give up an old stereotype that weed turns you into a drug fiend who foams at the mouth, kim suggests that I am such a fiend, and that all teenagers in the country are even dumber.*



Yeah im with dangeruss.

kim your ignorant to say the least... and you obviously have never tried smoking or else you would know that everything your saying is bullshit. Before you lecture us on how stupid we are for doing it know what your tlaking about first

----------


## kimpossible

So you deny the thousands of studies showing short to medium term memory loss?

And the studies showing decreased drive and motivation?


Please either provide me with the raw data for your studies or shut the hell up.  You're starting to make yourselves look dumber than you [probably] are.

----------


## Dangeruss

memory, drive, motivation: all are completely divorced from intelligence. All I know is what I know from something I call real life: I stopped doing my homework in 7th grade, and started doing it last year, right after I started smoking pot. I'm not saying your studies aren't true. I happen to think abuse of any psychoactive is a big problem in our society. If you don't have goals then pot will help you lose focus, and if you smoke all the time you're going to forget stuff, but that's not what I'm arguing against.

If you have a purpose then nothing will make you lose focus. If your drive is so fragile that something like pot can make you forget what you want out of life, then you're weak. And I think that's why you're so afraid of pot. Whatever in life excites you excites you so slightly that your interest could crumble if something like pot came along and made you question whether or not it was what you really wanted out of life.

I don't care about your studies. I've read through all the propaganda against it, and even if everything I read were true, I still would think the risk is negligible.

YOU'RE still making personal attacks. YOU still cling to stereotypes and refuse to accept that individuals might actually know what they're doing to themselves and don't care what you think. I quit smoking for good a month ago because it was in the way of my dream recall. So now that you know I'm not a pothead, how do you justify calling me dumb? This thread was meant to counsel people on the effects of cannabis and dream recall, NOT as a medium for you to shove your pompous ideas down our throats. YOU'RE the one who should shut the hell up.

----------


## kimpossible

Actually, I didn't see a personal attack there either.  Rather a compliment.  The implication was that you couldn't be as dumb as the statement made you appear.

Ok - maybe it was a backhanded compliment, but take 'em where you can get 'em is what I figure. . .

And actually, no, memory is not "divorced" from intelligence.

Hence the reason its tested in the Stanford Binet.  In fact, the Stanford Binet is the most respected measure of intelligence.  And the five factors measured are:

Fluid Reasoning, Knowledge, Quantitative Reasoning, Visual-Spatial Processing, and *Working Memory*

I'm pretty familiar with it, having shrinks following me around for years cramming it down my throat...

----------


## Dangeruss

alright, well my working memory happens to be great. This past wednesday I learned and remembered every country in europe in two minutes. All that pot must have fried my brain! UGHHHH! ANNNHNHHH!! sorry, i resort to speaking in grunts sometimes... my memory is all messed up from my adventures with drugs and i periodically forget how to speak.

You should try shrink repellant.

----------


## Shadows

yeah smoking weed doesnt effect my dream recall. i think it makes my dreams better. its never a dull place in my dreams when i sleep on a buzz

----------


## tyrantt23

> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *So you deny the thousands of studies showing short to medium term memory loss?
> 
> And the studies showing decreased drive and motivation?
> *



Ohh yes, all those lovely biased researches that show how terrible marijuana is. Just like the propaganda that have been flooding this place since earlier than 1930s. Have you ever seen the movie Reefer Madness, from the early 20th century? I've heard its a great movie which talks about a guy that becomes insane and murders after taking one puff of the "reefer". Its on movie, so it has to be true, right? [/sarcasm] I rented it today, and I'm sure I'll have some good laughs at how some people thought of what marijuana is, and how sadly some people still feel about it.

Here's a website with unbiased information from researches of the government of the United Kingdom:

www.ukcia.org

If you search through it, you will find some very interesting and in-depth researches and data. 

For example, the horrible memory loss you speak of is only temporary. *Heavy* smokers (and I mean to emphasize heavy) some memory loss, but the ability to retain memory and learn new things went back to normal after the absence of marijuana for 20 to 30 days. (from what I remember of the data).

An even more interesting research shows that marijuana impedes *much* less a person's ability to drive than alcohol. As a matter of fact, the government research concluded by saying that marijuana is possibly one of the _least_ dangerous drugs to drive while under the influence (whether licit or illicit). It is not saying that it is safe to drive while high, but much safer than driving while drunk, or on coke, or on xanax, tylenol pm for example.

I hope you like reading up on those studies providing all the "raw data" you requested.

----------


## Añimalé

> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *
> 
> What that most likely says about A) your class and B) the educational system is a topic for a more indepth paper than I care to write.*



ugh, standardized testing will be the death of us all.

Getting back to the point of the thread, the few times I've smoked pot I haven't had anything in the way of dreams (none I could remember at least). It's the same with most drugs/mind-altering plants/entheogens/whatever you want to call them. 

If you want to do something worth your time try salvia divinorum, and then go to sleep. It's a legal plant that induces a dreamlike state when your awake and, from my experiences, if you go to sleep while chewing a quid (wad of leaves) you can go straight from an dreamlike concious state to a true unconcious dream. Something really impressive would be going from a state of being salvia "high" then to a LD.

just my $0.02

----------


## Preacher

I smoke.....I can't recall dreams........I can't do ANYTHING in dreams.......It is my kryptonite........Unfotunatly...........

----------


## Dangeruss

well either cut back, get more sleep, or resign yourself to never remembering your dreams.

----------


## Dreamers dont kill

hahah have you just started preacher?

cuz that looks EXACTLY like my attitude the first few weeks i started trying to recall my dreams.

----------


## Dangeruss

haha i dno it's just so much easier for me to dream when I don't smoke. I think it's worth trying before you decide there's no way you'll ever remember your dreams.

----------


## Ev

After smoking weed my dreams become much deeper, more interesting and meaningful. At the same time they are somewhat harder to recall, cause the quality of the sleep is so deep. 


As for Salvia and dreaming - Salvia itself lasts only a few minutes with about 20 min of aftereffects, however it still might be felt in the dreams after the session. 
My first lucid moment happened while I was sick, taking antibiotics and DXM containing cough medicine. I decided to go "extreme"  ::D:  and smoked 2 pipes of Salvia... I went to sleep shortly afterwards, what followed was the most extreme dreaming session of my life! there were at least 5 long ass, detailed episodes the last one was so weird that I became lucid, had a second of lucidity followed by a false awakening... 

All experiements after that one failed, with salvia giving me a bad case of insomnia, so I just stopped trying.

----------


## WindsOfPlague

For me it would be to hard to stop smoking for a long period of time to see if it helps me become more lucid.

----------


## Niddiboy

> I can hardly see how being happy, ... euphoric... , could make up for all that is so detrimental.  I'd rather be serious and competent.  Happiness, like sex, is way over-rated.  Look at all of the great accomplishments in Culture and Civilization and consider how few of them were pursued for the sake of silly grins.



omg, happiness and sex overrated?

you're the type of person i like to stay away from

----------

